# Most dreary Christmas Card I have ever seen



## llehsal (Dec 15, 2010)

Apparently this is the Kardashian Christmas Card...where is the Christmas cheer?  Are they the Adams Family???  Yep...I think so..The baby looks cute though :

)


----------



## Berialle (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't even know...

Is it just me, or are most of the women's poses a bit off? Especially the girl on the far left.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 15, 2010)

Why is kourtney wearing a suit? She looks so mature in that outfit, it looks like the long lost Kardashian aunt. They're a crazy family, so I'm really not that surprised.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah its weird but that baby is so cute. lol


----------



## llehsal (Dec 16, 2010)

The one on the left looks like the girl from the Adams Family...I love the pink dress though.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 16, 2010)

why they look so sad for? Geez louise, if I was that rich I think I'd manage to crack a smile long enough to get a Christmas photo!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think all their christmas cards have themes. This is like Dynasty-ish.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2010)

This is no way like the Addams family, they look much more creepier, are they attending a funeral ?


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 17, 2010)

the girl on the left looks dead, the whole thing just looks too gothic and depressing...wheres the smiles, red and green, you know...anything christmasy


----------



## divadoll (Dec 18, 2010)

It's so 80's like the show Dallas or Dynasty


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 23, 2010)

That is depressing... And why to Khourtney and her family look like outcasts... They're off to the side.


----------



## katana (Dec 23, 2010)

The whole thing is just weird, not very Christmas themed at all.


----------



## 1hourcommute (Dec 27, 2010)

Gheagh, the kid in the green vest thing looks like all she wants for Christmas is an axe to use on the rest of her family. What a weird phenomenon that family is to start with. isn't their claim to fame based on Kim hanging out with that poxy heiress Paris Hilton and then videotaping herself being used for a urinal by some basketball player and then "accidentally" it got onto the internet? Yeah.

I like the girl in the pink dress, she at least shows a little spirit.


----------



## beautyholic (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL... They indeed look like The Addams Family.


----------

